# Crashkurs



## Marco-r-s (19. Mai 2010)

Hallo!

Kann mir jemad Links zu Schnellkurse geben!

Ich wohne in BW Landkreis Heilbronn und auch in Mainz und suche die schnellste möglichkeit um an den Angelschein zu kommen! 
Wer kann mir helfen?

Danke schonmal im Voraus! #h

By Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Crashkurs*

Zuerstmal:
Den Schein kannst Du wohl nur entweder in B - W oder in R - P machen. Nämlich dort, wo Dein erster Wohnsitz ist - jedenfals soweit ich weiss, das würde ich aber nicht fest behaupten, im Notfall nochmal nachfragen bei den ausstellenden Behörden (Gemeinde).

Sollte das in B - W sein, hast Du schlicht Pech.
Es gibt hier keine "Crashkurse". 

Du musst auch die Kurse besuchen UND eine Mindestanzahl an Stunden mitgemacht haben, damit Du überhaupt zur Prüfung zugelassen wirst. 

Diese Prüfung findet auch nur einmal jährlich statt - verpasst ist dann einfach Pech gehabt...


----------



## Marco-r-s (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Crashkurs*

Hallo Thomas,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, das habe ich schon befürchtet!

Habe acuh noch mein erstwohnsitz in BW!

Werde mich jetzt mal nach den Regelungen in RP schauen, wer weiß da bescheid? Kann such nach Hessen rüberspringen!

By Marco


----------



## Thomas9904 (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Crashkurs*

Wie gessagt, suchen kannst Du, aber soweit ich weiss, zählt der angemeldetee Erstwohnsitz..


----------



## Bruzzlkracher (19. Mai 2010)

*AW: Crashkurs*

man kann auch mal bei der ausstellenden Behörde (am Wohnsitz) vorher nachfragen, ob die ein Prüfungszeugnis von xyz akzeptiert

habe für Bekannte mal beim bonner Amt (NRW) nachgefragt, ob die auch ein Prüfungszeugnis aus RLP akzeptieren, und das wurde bejaht

fragen kostet nix...


----------

